

Nissan LEAF Sales in Atlanta – Nearly 1,000 Units Sold in December - codex
http://insideevs.com/nissan-leaf-sales-in-atlanta-nearly-1000-units-sold-in-december/

======
jgeorge
Living in Atlanta, the Leaf is ALL OVER. There are no less than 12 in my
parking deck, up from zero less than 3 months ago. Two Volts, two Teslas, one
Mitsubishi electric, and more than a dozen Leafs. Leaves?

